# Trimmers not cutting - Tajima



## pebo2010 (Sep 18, 2011)

Help - my Tajima 6 head is not cutting the thread! I was planning on changing out the thread trimmers on head 3 (mine has 3 parts to it), but didn't have the right screwdriver to get the screw off, so buttoned everything up again, and went to start a run and it made a real "funny" noise when it went to trim. It sews fine - just doesn't trim the bobbin. The moveable knife doesn't move now either! I checked to make sure all the setting on F3 were correct, and I had just adjusted the thread tensions. I decided not to run the machine until I have another embroiderer friend come and take a look at it - but that's not for another 2 days!!! Anyone got any ideas of what it may be? or a fix?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny noise may indicate mechanical issue of hitting or snapped when buttoned up.

Turn off head, try a run. Turn off all other heads, open up and see what is up, then try a trim.


----------



## pebo2010 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! It was actually the trimmer lever in the back of the machine that had gotten out of alignment.


----------



## iamcornelius (Aug 15, 2012)

hey pebo
not sure if your problem was the same as what I'm having right now...
i'm stitching quite a few designs and they all have trims, tie-offs and tie-ins (tested on a friends machine) but on my machine there are no trims, tie-offs, or tie-ins. 
I went through the manual for my Tajima and followed the ATH instructions (Automatic trim settings) but still not working!

My machine doesn't make any unusual noises - it just makes big ugly jump stitches all over the designs.

Does this sound familiar?
How did you fix your problem?
Does anyone have any advice?


----------

